# [SOLVED] Laptop mouse scroll and zoom not working



## jsvlad (Oct 31, 2010)

LAPTOP MOUSE SCROLL AND ZOOM NOT WORKING


Dear Computer Helpers..

I've recently played with a program called Easy Macro Recorder. In the process, I did some bad stuff to my computer. I fixed most of it but there is one big problem:

LAPTOP MOUSE SCROLL AND ZOOM NOT WORKING

I've googled answers for the past 2 hours and phoned up Samsung (I have a Samsung R530) . They tell me to uninstall reinstall the driver, and reboot. It has not helped for the past 3x. I did this reinstallatio through control panel > mouse > uninstall . I also did it through device manager. 

At
http://support-us.samsung.com/cyber...3963491!1761676444!7501!-1!NONE!1245758043629

They said to click on SETTINGS and find VIRTUAL SCROLLING but I cannot find that tab. Not sure what to do! please help :-/

Also, as a bonus, if anybody knows how to use Easy Macro Recorder, please let me know. It seems useful! (and the youtube tutorial was lousy)

Thanks JSVLAD


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Laptop mouse scroll and zoom not working*

If it's an external mouse, such as Logitech or Microsoft, then uninstall any mouse software/drivers that are listed in Add and Remove programs, reboot, and then reinstall the latest version.


----------



## jsvlad (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Laptop mouse scroll and zoom not working*

11/1/10
my system restore was "turned off".

I called up Samsung 1-888-987-HELP(4357) 

They told me to do a system restore...
to reboot my samsung r530 notebook, hit f4 button an do a system restore. 

will it fix my laptop mouse problem? 
Is this a windows OS problem? do i need to buy a windows 7 CD and install it in?/reformat the computer?

I backed up my computer onto an external harddrive? do i need to again?

The guy on the phone didn't seem very sure of anything..


I dont know..


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Laptop mouse scroll and zoom not working*

It may resolve the problem if you restore back to a date before the problem began.


----------



## jsvlad (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Laptop mouse scroll and zoom not working*

system restore did not work with my samsung...


solution: reinstall windows...


--lets close this thread.. thanx


----------

